# Telechart Gold



## Whistling Hills (9 April 2010)

Hi,

Anyone using or recommend Worden Brother's data (Telechart Gold) for NYSE, NASDAQ for use with Amibroker for EOD trading.

I'll be using IB as the broker.

Thanks


----------

